# UK meet, a few questions :IMPORTANT!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Please post to this thread just once if you are planning on coming on the 20th July to meet up.Please post your age as well. I need to know peoples ages because as we were planning on stopping in on a pub we can't do this if we have anyone under 18 coming along. So need toget a quick tally.Im going to use this thread as a kind of register if i can.Nikki


----------



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi I'm planning on coming! I'm a 29 year-old bloke.ThanxAmeet


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Yep I should be coming too if my pain doesnt get any worse!!My name's Vicky and I'm 19


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

I should be joining you as well I'm 18Liz


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh thank god someone is older than me LOL ( guess we will be the oldies Ameet ) Im 25 by the way Linda


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

I'd really like to come along. I'm 21, see you there.Miranda


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Eh-hmm. I will be there and looks like I will be the oldest (at the moment anyhow) at 34.


----------



## blossom (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm hoping to come, but does anyone know if you can park near Victoria? I haven't taken the tube for years and prefer to drive but only if I know I can park. Otherwise I gotta go on the Northern line (which is nasty!). I'm 21 by the way.Sakura


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Yup, i should be there xI'm 20 and probably the tallest girl so you won't miss me


----------

